# Apache - Kein Zugriff, wenn iptables aktiv



## rodyz (3. Okt. 2012)

Ich bin Newbie hier und Apache betreffend. Bitte darum schon vorab um Nachsicht.
Ich habe zu meinem Problem gesucht, aber nix Passendes gefunden.

So, zu meinem Problem:
Minimal Desktop Installation von CentOS 6.3 als Gast in VirtualBox auf Windows 7. SELinux ist ausgeschaltet (was ja schon bei lokalem Browsen Probleme macht).
Apache mit yum installiert, keine Konfigurationsdateien verändert.
Apache läuft. Ich kann aber von außerhalb nicht auf Seiten zugreifen, wenn iptables aktiv ist.

Output von 
	
	



```
§ iptables -L -nv
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
 11845   13M ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 
     0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           
     0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  lo     *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           
     0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state NEW tcp dpt:22 
   314 39753 REJECT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-host-prohibited 
 
 Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
     0     0 REJECT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-host-prohibited 
 
 Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 10832 packets, 871K bytes)
  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
```
Wenn ich iptables ausschalte, funzt alles problemlos, aber das kann es doch wohl nicht sein.

Nicht wundern, wenn ich nur zeitverzögert auf Antworten reagiere: ich bin im Moment an der UIN Makassar auf Sulawesi. (MEZ + 6)

TIA rodyz


----------



## Till (3. Okt. 2012)

Du hast die Centos Firewall an und in der Firewall ist port 80 und 443 nicht offen. Du musst also nur die beiden tcp Ports für apache in der Firewall öffnen.


----------



## rodyz (3. Okt. 2012)

*iptables geändert - ohne Erfolg*

@Till
Danke für die schnelle Antwort trotz Feiertag.

Hab nach Gegoogele und der Anleitung auf
CentOS / Redhat Iptables Firewall Configuration Tutorial
die 2 Zeilen vor COMMENT in iptables eingefügt. Hat nix gebracht. Was mach ich falsch?

```
# Firewall configuration written by system-config-firewall
# Manual customization of this file is not recommended.
*filter
:INPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]
:OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
-A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
-A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT
-A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
-A INPUT -m state --state NEW -m tcp -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
-A INPUT -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-host-prohibited
-A FORWARD -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-host-prohibited
-A INPUT -m tcp -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
-A INPUT -m tcp -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
COMMIT
```


----------



## rodyz (3. Okt. 2012)

Bevor jetzt jemand anders auf die schlaue Idee kommt, natürlich hab ich einen iptables stop/start nach Änderung gemacht ;-)


----------



## Till (3. Okt. 2012)

Warum nutzt Du denn nicht einfach die Werkzeuge zur Administration die centos beiliegen? z.B. den befehl: system-config-firewall, wie in der Datei steht solltest Du sie nicht manuell berabeiten.


----------



## rodyz (3. Okt. 2012)

*Gelöst: Apache - Kein Zugriff, wenn iptables aktiv*



Zitat von Till:


> Warum nutzt Du denn nicht einfach die Werkzeuge zur Administration die centos beiliegen? z.B. den befehl: system-config-firewall, wie in der Datei steht solltest Du sie nicht manuell berabeiten.


1. Weil ich dachte, GUIs bei Linux ist was für Warmduscher ;-)
2. (Damit ein anderer Newbie nicht u.U. verzweifelt Der korrekte Befehl lautet "system-config-firewall-tui", ist bei der Minimal-Desktop-Installation nicht dabei und muß nachinstalliert werden
3. Bist Du der erste, der bei meiner Suche auf das Werkzeug hingewiesen hat.

Nach der Konfiguration mit dem TUI geht's. Jetzt sieht man auch die korrekte Syntax in iptables.

```
-A INPUT -m state --state NEW -m tcp -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
-A INPUT -m state --state NEW -m tcp -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
```
Beste Grüße aus der Sauna Makassar


----------

